# The Sig And Avatar Thread



## Timo710 (Feb 18, 2007)

Okey, since people are all starting to create 1 topic for each sig they make, I figured it would be better to make 1 big threat.In this thread you can rate and show off your sigs!

I'll start :






Edowardo Elric and Alphonse Elric from FMA.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 18, 2007)

I call it the Crimson Requiem


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2007)

This is a good idea methinks. People are still going to want to do individual threads if they're looking for help and actively asking for critiques. This would be nice for those that just want to show off their creations though. Especially for those that like to change their sigs often (like me,) this could be a nice archive for that sort of thing. Y'know, "Changing sigs? Leave the old one here!"

Example: I love Hanafuda's newest ava/sig but the old one was classic (noodle nose, you remember..) and I never got around to dragging off a copy.

hmmm...

*considers a sticky thread*

Let's see how this goes.

In the meantime..




My first sig... it didn't last long cuz I didn't want to give the wrong impression.
I just love Albrecht Dürer's engravings, but I always thought, if I met his version of the devil, I wouldn't be scared...
..I'd laugh my ass off!


----------



## boogers_ (Feb 18, 2007)

NEOPETS! ;D


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 18, 2007)

I like having individual threads, that way the people making the topic think they have a nice enough sig/ava to post a topic about, and that its worth checking out... but for a mass topic like this that everyone would post in when the tweak their sig.. loses its appeal to me


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 18, 2007)

Taka.M: Seconded. If someone just wants to display a sig without crits then... well isn't that the whole point of an actual sig in the first place? And being able to find old sigs and pics requires the person to leave them on their image server which, despite being good practice, a lot of people don't bother doing (grr!). In 6 months we'd just have a thread full of broken image links.

I'm sorry, it's a nice idea in theory but I doubt it'll work, it'll just get full of crap from brand new members slapping them on there when they're settling in rather than sigs that are actually good.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2007)

Heh heh, I was secretly waiting for Psyfira to chime in with her opinion (which I value btw.)

I'm sure there'd be a lot of broken links in time (see GBAtemp Hotel thread) but since sigs are generally small, I'd think people would be more prone to leave them on their server if they're proud of them. Also it would give people a chance to snag a cool sig (yes I've collected a few) if someone changed theirs without warning (which is always the case.) I mean I guess you could pm them and say "can I grab your sig for my collection" but that's a little embarrassing. Plus some, while reticent to start a whole new thread, might be more inclined to show off a little in an existing one. Also, it would serve as a notice that someone changed sigs and this could be a kind of burial mound.. as morose as that sounds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Idunno, I still think it's a good idea, what's everybody else think, hmmmm?


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 18, 2007)

Sucks to be honest, I'd rather get opinions for just me in my own thread.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 18, 2007)

mthrnite: What can I say, as the resident opinionated bitch I'd hate to disappoint


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Sucks to be honest, I'd rather get opinions for just me in my own thread.


Of course you would, and there'd be nothing stopping you from doing that. I'm not meaning it should be a mandatory depository, just an option for those that didn't have quite the talent/pride that you do, but still wanted to make a "little" statement, or lay an old sig to rest.

..but I'm starting to get talked out of it.. I mean if it's not a good idea, it's not a good idea, and I'm not a big fan of useless stickies cluttering up the top.

..and Psyfira.. you rarely disappoint... believe it or not, I quite like opinionated people, even if, or especially because, I'm a little wishy-washy myself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Does it show? Does my butt look big in these pants?)


----------



## Ery (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm?
I made this signature i have in 3 mins o.o


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2007)

I actually noticed that one specifically recently. I almost pm'ed you to tell you how cool it was.
For real, too.


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 18, 2007)

If people could host signatures by posting them here, I could see a point. Or if we brought back the gallery section of this forum, there might be a point. But as it stands, this topic would only serve as an archive of sorts. It would only work if you _forced_ folks to post their new sigs here, rather than create new topics. But its not like we have 20 new sig topics being made per day here, so theres no need for that.

This just wont work.


----------



## Ery (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> I actually noticed that one specifically recently. I almost pm'ed you to tell you how cool it was.
> For real, too.


If you mean me.
Lol, seriously xD?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 18, 2007)

I call my sig:
My Sig

thnx mthrnite for the PIMP avatar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my sig is true too!


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Radivax @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually noticed that one specifically recently. I almost pm'ed you to tell you how cool it was.
> ...


Yep, I may not know art, but I know what I like.
Jumped right out at me.

..and Juggy, I like your sig, I was there when he blew your out of the water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The niiiiiiiite they drove ol' Juggy down... and all the bells were ringin'....


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, uhm your sig is , uhm well, uhm, not really to pretty, but it does has the same feeling to it as your avatar which gives a good vibe....


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Timo710 @ Feb 20 2007 said:


> Well, uhm your sig is , uhm well, uhm, not really to pretty, but it does has the same feeling to it as your avatar which gives a good vibe....


I can't tell who you're talking about... if Radivax, what can I say, I like green. If me, what can I say, I lack skills.

Oh by the way Radivax, I find your sig tremendous in more ways than one...
.. specifically the size. You need to cut it down to 50k or less. Thanks!


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 20, 2007)

mthrnite, I don't mean to sound rude but what is up with the guy riding the wiener dog? Is it some kind of famous bedtime story or something? Please, I am begging you to tell me, every time I see it I go crazy.....


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 20, 2007)

My Sig and Av.


God I love being my own man and not relying others to do work for me :-D.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 20, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Feb 20 2007 said:


> mthrnite, I don't mean to sound rude but what is up with the guy riding the wiener dog? Is it some kind of famous bedtime story or something? Please, I am begging you to tell me, every time I see it I go crazy.....


Omg I just noticed it looks like hes wearing a gbatemp shirt! Did you draw that??


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 20, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Feb 20 2007 said:


> mthrnite, I don't mean to sound rude but what is up with the guy riding the wiener dog? Is it some kind of famous bedtime story or something? Please, I am begging you to tell me, every time I see it I go crazy.....


It's from the cover of the novel Mother Night, by Kurt Vonnegut. Kind of an anti-spy novel about a double agent hired by the US government to infiltrate the Nazi party. He ended up being the "minister of propaganda" and was a very good one, spewing hate about the Jews and everybody else the Nazis wanted kaput. All the while sending signals through his broadcasts that saved countless people that he was condemning. So anyway, the cover has a cowboy (American icon) riding a dachshund (German icon) shouting through a megaphone. The original has lots of swastikas and eagles and such that I 'shopped out.

It's a really good book btw. _Do_ the ends justify the means?

..and yeah, I 'shopped in the mascot on his chest.


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 20, 2007)

kurt kicks ass. I read Slaughterhouse 5 the best


----------



## Ery (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Timo710 @ Feb 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, uhm your sig is , uhm well, uhm, not really to pretty, but it does has the same feeling to it as your avatar which gives a good vibe....
> ...


Ah, well i will fix it to 50k, waitelywait.


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 24, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Timo710 @ Feb 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, uhm your sig is , uhm well, uhm, not really to pretty, but it does has the same feeling to it as your avatar which gives a good vibe....
> ...


I was talking about your sig mthrnite....

here's my new one :


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Timo710 @ Feb 24 2007 said:


> I was talking about your sig mthrnite....
> 
> here's my new one :


Fair enough, I change it once every couple weeks anyway..
..your new one looks nice, though I did like the old one, shame it didn't last a bit longer, but hey it's still _here_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Mehdi: Maybe if I become unstuck in time, I can check out _all_ the old sigs!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 24, 2007)

mine is still the best


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep there's a lot of truth in your sig Juggernaut :


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> _Been proven an idiot by Costello and outphase_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Usually I'm just messing around with paint shop pro trying to get skilled, but I don't want to throw away my results, so ussually if it comes out good, I'll be having a new sig to show off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Timo710 (Mar 9, 2007)

I am here to make teh bump!




Is this one any better than my other one?


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 18, 2007)

Yippee, new avatar and new signature. If you still see the blue-ish one with a photo of mine you probably should press Refresh or F5.


----------



## gov78 (Mar 18, 2007)

this is my new one


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 18, 2007)

Mm, nice. Protoman FTW


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 22, 2007)

made a sig and ava for someone at another forum, feel free to use it if you want:
ava:




sig:



edit-


let me know if you'd prefer a different colour


----------



## Lufagathrath (Mar 23, 2007)

Protoman your sig is awesome , tho a border would make it a little nicer .

.TakaM  the avatars are quite nice tho i cant see the sig.


----------



## Timo710 (Apr 11, 2007)

I really like that style of yours TakaM.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 15, 2007)

Here's my new one.






I'm thinking of putting a few cracks around the edges to enhance the illusion of depth.

But then, that might make it too big.


----------



## Topspin (Apr 15, 2007)

Anybody know how to make the little dark lines in the middle brighter like electric ? Photoshop CS2?


----------

